# chassis



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have an 89 240sx with a sohc 2.4. Can I fit a sr20det in to it if i get new ecu, wiring harness, and trans. What is the differnece between the chassis on the coupes and the fast backs? Will the sr20det fit on the same mounts as the sohc 2.4. What are the silivia models?? What else can anybody suggest??


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

look around here
http://sr20deforum.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=14


----------

